# Kansas City Area 19th Annual Beginning Beekeeping Class 3-8-14



## Mrs.Ko (Jan 31, 2013)

Beginning Beekeeping Class Saturday, March 8, 2014
The 19th Annual Beginning Beekeeping Workshop is presented by Midwestern Beekeeper’s Association, an all day event located at Burr Oak Woods Conservation Nature Center, 
Blue Springs, MO 64015. The agenda includes: Bee Biology; Equipment; Acquiring bees; Spring, Fall, and Winter Management; Bee Diseases and Pest Management; Educational Opportunities; Extracting Honey; Beekeeping Etiquette; Questions and Answers; Door Prizes; and a chance to win a complete colony of honey bees. Registration Fee includes a Beekeeping Handbook, membership in both the Midwestern and Missouri State Associations, a monthly newsletter, refreshments, and lunch will be provided. Beekeeping Supply Vendors will be on site. 
Preregistration Required due to limited space. For more info visit: www.midwesternbeekeepers.org


----------

